# Happened again, and I'm spitting nails!!!



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Some may remember my incident last week with the charging dog in my mom's neighborhood..How I called AC..

Well I've been up there a few times, and see the dog laying in the front yard . Tonite I went up there and took Masi,,no dog around..We go around the block and on our way back, we see the "wife" in the driveway.

My sister says hi, she says nothing, and who comes barreling butt around the house and RIGHT ACROSS THE ROAD, but that DANG dog AGAIN!

This time, I was closest to him, I YELLED for my sister who was ahead with her little ankle biters who are now going crazy,, Masi was such a good girl, totally ignoring the idiot dog who was coming full boar, barking, hackles up UNTIL he hit the pavement ..then all bets were off She went a little crazy I was still moving ahead. The husband was yelling for the dog, he was coming up behind us , me blocking, and did back off so no 'connection',,Masi calmed and kept going..

Needless to say, my mother heard us yelling 1/4 of a mile away, and probably the whole neighborhood heard some foul language 

So I am going to make ANOTHER complaint tomorrow..Of course the people said 'nothing'..

(To add, we encountered a mother turkey with 4 tiny babies before this, they crossed about 10 feet in front of us,,dogs were like WHAT ARE THOSE? LOL)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd call and report it. Every. Single. Time.

Look into the laws in your county regarding what you can do when you feel threatened by a charging dog.

The key words here are "I was in fear of my life." There is a very large dog charging at you that has been known to be completely out of the control of the owner, and you aren't sure what it might do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep, thats what I plan to do, every single stinken time it happens, I'm calling. He did have a collar on this time, now whether it was his fence collar I couldn't tell, but even if the fence is now working, he just barged right thru it, and had no problem, ambling back in either, so I'm thinking they just threw the collar on him, "thinking" he would think the fence was on..

And honestly, I don't blame the dog, and I don't want to see anything bad happen to the dog, it's his stupid owners that I want to nail..


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Go get them Diane. Unacceptable.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Next time, hit the dog with some pepper spray while the owners are watching. That should make for an interesting story.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree with RazinKain. On my jogging route there was a mixed dog that would come charging at me and my dog Teddy as if he was going to attack. The owner never did anything even when he watched what happened. The first couple of times I stood my ground and shouted at him until he backed up. Once I even hit him with a flashlight. The final time that dog came after us was the day I maced him. He had to be 2 feet away and was coming in for the attack, I aimed the spray and hit him full in the face. The dog turned and ran back through his doggy door into the house. The dog never approached me again.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> I agree with RazinKain. On my jogging route there was a mixed dog that would come charging at me and my dog Teddy as if he was going to attack. The owner never did anything even when he watched what happened. The first couple of times I stood my ground and shouted at him until he backed up. Once I even hit him with a flashlight. The final time that dog came after us was the day I maced him. He had to be 2 feet away and was coming in for the attack, I aimed the spray and hit him full in the face. *The dog turned and ran back through his doggy door into the house.* The dog never approached me again.


Gassed the dog and the owners all at the same time! That's awesome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If the dog actually attacked us or even comes into our close "space", I would have no problem spraying him, but I am honestly more ripped at the owners than the dog at this point.

So far, the dog comes within about 4 feet of us, posturing, barking, hackling, circling, most likely looking to 'butt bite' us vs a straight on confrontation.

And I am also more concerned about the elderly / kids walking a dog and have this happen to...He's pushing the envelope with Masi , she can ignore him only so long, and if he comes up in her face, all heck will break loose..

Anyhow, I'll post back after I call AC this morning)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Good luck! I hope they pay them a visit because that is unacceptable.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> (To add, we encountered a mother turkey with 4 tiny babies before this, they crossed about 10 feet in front of us,,dogs were like WHAT ARE THOSE? LOL)


I always tell the dogs "Turkey, yum, taste just like chicken!" Yesterday I had a deer & 3 Turkeys in my front yard.

Anyway, it really stinks when you have to deal with people like that. Maybe you can go over there without the dogs and tell them that your really concerned that someone is going to get seriously hurt. Specially since the dogs will start anticipating the reactivity. People can really stink. I hope your able to get this resolved without it escalating any further. Good luck.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> I aimed the spray and hit him full in the face. The dog turned and ran back through his doggy door into the house. The dog never approached me again.


I used to carry spray, you have to be careful which way the wind is blowing. When the dogs were really little I also carried a stick to ward off any loose dog, I would have went for the very sensitive snout. Glad I never had to do so, most dogs have turned and ran from us.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

carolyn, this is our "third" incident, the last two within a week..

The woman (wife owner) was witness to last weeks incident and offered no apology, when I said "it's a good thing he didn't come up into my dogs face (I had masi AND jynx last week),,because she could have killed him (I was bascially bluffing , she said maybe MINE would deserve what they got..My sister went off on her telling her the dog pees on her agility equip, uses the other neighbors yard for a toilet,she said she didn't know what to say..

So no talking to them, did it once, I'm done. And if the AC doesn't decides to blow me off I will go to the First Selectman, believe me, I've lived in this town my entire life, and this stuff doesn't fly with me


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry you are going through this but glad you are taking action. I don't know what the laws are there but when I had a potential problem with a dog I bought a Stun Gun and had that with me. That way I didn't have to worry about sprays or targeting the wrong dog by mistake. Good luck.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

paid a visit to AC, and she is rather fuming as well..Apparently she paid the owners a visit last week, they weren't home, she left a note on their door for them to call her to discuss the problem. They have not done so.

So now she's going to make sure she speaks to them in person, and wants me to call ANY time the dog is off their property..She said she's going to bug them until something is done.

I forgot to ask her about spraying the dog  I'll bring that up when she calls to let me know what happened..

To add, I should NOT have visited!!! she has 15 kittens for adoption,,oh my gosh, I almost came home with a couple!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently Kiya and I are on the same wave length.



> (To add, we encountered a mother turkey with 4 tiny babies before this, they crossed about 10 feet in front of us,,dogs were like WHAT ARE THOSE? LOL)


"They taste like chicken"

On a more serious note, I don't know how much free time that you have JakodaCD OA, but find out if the AC visits are documented. Keep calling them and have them documented and then take them to court if you have to. They are liable if you fall or get bit trying to protect your dog. I'm sure Masi can take care of herself but you shouldn't have to worry about a dog fight when you walk your dog. AND, who needs a unnecessary vet bill in this economy? In any economy actually is better said.
If you can try and get a vid (even a cheesy phone vid) of the behavior that shows the territiorial aggressive body language.
That would be tough I understand with a GSD who's finally had enough of rude behavior but I would at least try.

Good luck and don't spit too many nails, they might hurt your mouth and teeth.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If this happens again I would hold up my cell phone and yell "I'm video taping all of this and sending it to Animal Control and the police!!"

Not that you really ARE video taping but sometimes people need a little "incentive" before they do the right thing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lauri good idea!!!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

What the heck, given most cell phones today, I would video tape it. Great idea!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are you on a cul-desac? Is there no other way to go without going by this house? I know it is a pain, and you shouldn't have to, but if you are worried about the ankle-biters or about Masi, well, you can't take it back if the dog does nail them. Sometimes it is best to adjust our route so we don't have to go through that kind of stuff.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes it's a cul de sac. And I could go a different way, but it's a nice big circle about a mile walk and frankly, I"m not going to change my habits because the owners are idiots 

I'm not worried about Masi , believe me she can handle herself, and the papillons well, my sister picks those little ankle biters up , one of them wants a piece of the dog as well.. I certainly don't want any blood shed, and I believe I'm going to get myself a can of "something",,pepper spray whatever I can get my hands on..

I'm rather stubborn when it comes to something like this, it's more the point of, what if a kid walks by with their dog? what if an elderly person walks by with their dog? 
More concerned with 'that' scenerio than mine.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Diane, I used pepper spray today on a bulldog that attacked Niko. It totally worked. You would not believe how fast a dog will change it's mind about being any where near you after it has been sprayed. I just wish I had had it already in my hand instead of having to fumble for it. You might be able to find one that comes with a clip or holster.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I believe I'm going to get myself a can of "something",,pepper spray whatever I can get my hands on..


Just remember, like people, dogs can be immune to pepper spray. When I went through boot camp I watched people be completely unaffected by CS gas and I don't think that pepper spray is nearly that strong.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dunno, I had the stuff the mail carrier carry, I think it is called OFF!. I dropped a Doberman who was after my bike in full flight in the middle of the night. It worked. Maybe it won't but maybe it will.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Leah- Hope you and Niko are okay!!! 

Diane- I would get video, have your phone or camera ready to record when you are near that house.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Leah- Hope you and Niko are okay!!!
> 
> Diane- I would get video, have your phone or camera ready to record when you are near that house.


We're okay. Angry, but okay. I posted about it on FB with more detail.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok, where can I buy pepper spray?? like in a store vs online? Would say, a hardware store carry it? I'm not even sure where to look for it


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Diane, you can find it at walmart. The stronger stuff you can purchase at sport shops or gun shops like Hoffman's. I believe Cabella's has it as well. Just make sure you read what the particular model you are looking at does. Some sends the liquid out in a mist, some in a jet form and some are like a grenade and everyone close to it suffers. I like the liquid jet ones as I can control where it goes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks! would be my luck I'd grab the grenade one and we'd all be gagging LOL


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

selzer said:


> I dunno, I had the stuff the mail carrier carry, I think it is called OFF!. I dropped a Doberman who was after my bike in full flight in the middle of the night. It worked. Maybe it won't but maybe it will.


I think you are referring to Halt since bug spray in the eyes would probably be a bad thing.


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

any dog thats comes running at me and my wife and pets(i have my 2 cats, my rabbit and my dog dexter) are out, i YELL as hard as i can to BACKUP, and if the dog continues to charge with no hesitation the dogs will get the beats so hard he will never want to charge at my family again. even if he is just charging to stop and sniff i dont care cause i dont know if thats what the dog is doing.
i got attacked when i was 5 years old by a charging dog.... and i got chewed up so bad from the my back down i couldnt walk for 1 years and couple months.and my parents werent their to pull me out so the dog chewed on me tell he was done with me.......and i see those scars everyday as a reminder of how dogs can be.
I tell the owner who has there dog off leash keep your dog in controll or i will controll the dog for you... im not telling everyone to do this cause its dangerouse and you could get hurt as i usually get biten if worse comes to worse but ill tell you this i wont lose. It sounds very harsh i know and i NEVER hit my pets BUT if another person pet/pets are threatins my family specially on my yard where their dog does not belong, its on! and if the owner of the dogs wants to argue me i take off my shirt and let them see the scars that the dog did to me long ago.....which was a GSD unfortunately that chewed me up.....that my story and im 100% with you, dont stop hassling them tell something is done.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yes, be careful what spray you buy! 
FIL sprayed just a tiny bit of Bear spray inside the house once and the entire household had to evacuate for a couple of hours LOL.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

True, I would never spray a dog with bug spray in the eyes. However, I do keep a bottle of wasp spray in the house. It can spray up to 20 feet, and if an assailant gets that in their eyes, the will REQUIRE medical treatment or they go blind. You can buy it is in any store, and for self defense against humans, it is quicker and less deadly than a gun. 

I guess it must be called Halt! then. Has a belt clip. Postal carriers usually clip it to their bag. It works. Halt Dog Repellent, Live Traps & Baits, Wildlife Control - GEMPLER'S


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.sabrered.com/servlet/the-71/Key-Ring-Self-dsh-Defense-Spray/Detail

This is what I use. Between my husband and I we have pepper sprayed three different dogs and it has worked every time. We got it at a sporting goods store.


----------

